

New Twitter Button Gem from Intridea - jonathannelson
http://intridea.com/2010/8/12/new-twitter-button-rails-gem-from-intridea

======
cmelbye
Why is Intridea so awesome? Seriously, they make the most useful Ruby gems.

------
aymeric
Awesome stuff. Just used it for my website's startup. Took me 5 minutes :)

